
Ask HN: Never read the Bible and know nothing about Christianity? I need you - titusblair
Hey everyone,<p>I am conducting a study and writing a paper on the Bible &amp; specifically Christianity&#x27;s impact on technology workers and those in the startup space.<p>Qualifications for the study:<p>1) You have NEVER read The Bible, ever.
2) You know NOTHING about Christianity.<p>If you are interested in being a part of the study please email titusblair@gmail.com.<p>Please NOTE: You will not be preached too, etc. this is strictly a data and survey project.
======
octokatt
I'm seconding the call for a better definition of "you know NOTHING about
Christianity".

Given this is written in English, I'm assuming applicants to your study can
know that a cross is a significant thing in Christianity, but ideally not know
the difference between a Catholic cross and a Protestant cross. I'm willing to
bet line can be drawn at knowing there were disciples, and being able to name
any (besides Judas).

Can you clarify if you mean "know NOTHING (beyond South Park and Charlie Brown
Christmas specials"?

~~~
titusblair
This means that you have no idea what the Bible talks about or what
Christianity believes. You have never learned about Jesus. Hope this helps.

------
titusblair
To clarify: I am looking for people who have no idea what the Bible talks
about or what Christianity believes. You have never learned about Jesus. Hope
this helps.

------
qubex
Define “know nothing about Christianity”.

~~~
bjourne
"Know nothing about X" is a figure of speech and not meant to be taken
literally. It means that the person would describe their knowledge about X as
"I know nothing about X." Consequently what titusblair is looking for are
people who would describe their knowledge about Christianity as "I know
nothing about Christianity."

~~~
qnsi
Maybe its not best idea to use figure of speech in such requirements.

Especially when your requirements will be pretty much required only by English
as second language speakers.

~~~
titusblair
This means that you have no idea what the Bible talks about or what
Christianity believes. You have never learned about Jesus. Hope this helps.

